# My horse poems that I made :)



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Barn*
I work at a horse rescue and my favorite part there is helping the horses and just hanging out with them. Every Saturday or Sunday, I love to walk in the barn and find all the horses still in their stalls waiting and kicking at their doors. When I go to the first stall I see, I lean over the wood frame and I watch her eat hay and oats. When she looks up at me from her food, she nudges me sometimes looking for a treat, because I always have one. Then she will go back down and eat her hay and oats. Then, I go to the next stall. There is a big brown old mare hanging her head over the stall door. I stand next to her for a while, when she is looking for the treat in my coat pocket.
For a while, she can't find the treat. I must have hidden that treat pretty good for her. About ten minutes, I am done with the barn until I reach the last stall. Her name is Mama. She doesn't like adults because they treated her wrong in her past; but I'm glad that she likes young girls like me. She can be mean at times, but I still love her. Oh, and the others too!
Finally, my favorite part of the whole in tire barn; I get to work with my best friend, Brad! He was abused so bad when he was younger and now he has these moments where he can go out of control in nowhere. Brad is such a character! He is playful, he makes me laugh, because he stares at anyone that walks into his barn. I call the barn his, because Brad is like the king there. A noble king, who loves to be worked on with people. I love to brush his silky brown coat that shines in the sun. The best part about Brad is that I feel free when I am around him, and I don't feel caged up like I do at school.


*Parade Walking*
As I get us ready and spiffied up for the big
parade today; I put on a pair of long jeans, a
nice plaid shirt that match my black riding
boots. I grab a saddle, a blanket and a long
brown bridle with a matching red ribbon for
my friend!

Once we made it to the spot with little time,
we hear gun shots in the distance, it's time
to go! With one little kiss on his muzzle, I
mount and pat his warn neck; I say "let's
give it all we got!"

As we walk down the road, we are 9th in
line. He dances with the rhythm of the music.
Once the music stops, he stops. You can
tell he gladly enjoyed it!*


The Race Track
*race, race, race
find the will to race
around the track
they go.
faster but never slower
manes flying,
necks stretched out
straight. who will
end this wicked
race?
sweat and spit
draining from their
face
jockeys yelling
go, go, go!
finally there's
a winner
to end this wicked
race!

*My Wonderful Teachers!*​My wonderful teachers are brown and white
there so good, that they don’t put up a fight
the one that is brown stands as tall as a tree
but the white one has an ocean of love for me
Candy is white and Ouija is brown
but Ouija is quiet as a ghost town
Candy might be my white knight
but when I get into the saddle, I have to hold 
on and sit tight. Ouija has lots of force
cause that’s just being him of course
As I’m getting close to the end of this story
I can tell you that, when I’m with them, I don’t 
have to worry!

_*OK tell me what you think, do I change them or keep them the same?*_


----------

